# 1964 Impala



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

My car wont run right!! I have already replaced everything from the plugs to the coil. Is there something i am missing??


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 26 2009, 09:50 AM~14305838
> *My car wont run right!! I have already replaced everything from the plugs to the coil. Is there something i am missing??
> *


whats it doing...could need carb adjustment or timing could be off...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 26 2009, 11:58 AM~14305893
> *whats it doing...could need carb adjustment or timing could be off...
> *


Car turns on and drives. About 15 to 20 min into my cruise she starts to putter out!! :dunno: Has new carb, timing seems to be good!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 26 2009, 11:07 AM~14306496
> *Car turns on and drives. About 15 to 20 min into my cruise she starts to putter out!!  :dunno: Has new carb, timing seems to be good!
> *


is ur carb adjusted right?


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

ck fuel filter,


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slam-low63_@Jun 27 2009, 09:47 AM~14313635
> *ck fuel filter,
> *


Yup, and chek to see if trash is in ur tank


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

see if your carb aint flooding


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jun 27 2009, 08:54 PM~14317880
> *Yup, and chek to see if trash is in ur tank
> *


yea drop the gas tank and clean it out...start with the cheaper shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slam-low63_@Jun 27 2009, 07:47 AM~14313635
> *ck fuel filter,
> *


X2

IF FUEL FILTER IS CLOGGED ILL BE HARDER FOR THE FUEL PUMP TO PUMP FUEL TO THE CARBURATOR, THE CARB WONT MIX THE RIGHT AMOUNT OF FUEL AND AIR SO THATS WHAT MAKES YOUR CAR PUTTER LIKE THAT


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Jun 26 2009, 08:42 PM~14310489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See 1st Quote  


What else could it be?? :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 29 2009, 11:04 AM~14327792
> *What else could it be??  :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

plugs gapped right? vacumes hooked up?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 2 2009, 11:01 AM~14360977
> *:angry:
> *



does it putter out like its fuel, or does it seem like the fire is breaking up? 

check ur rubber fuel lines, they collapse sometimes when they're going bad

Maybe its the coil breaking down when it warms up, it happened to me with an old HEI coil before...or the vacuum advance isn't working properly


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jul 2 2009, 04:59 PM~14364970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It putters out like its not getting fuel!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Turned out to be a bad fuel pump, a clogged steel line and a collapsed rubber fuel line coming from the fuel sending unit!! Combined cost to fix was around $60!!! :cheesy:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

good deal


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 18 2009, 11:43 AM~14804399
> *Turned out to be a bad fuel pump, a clogged steel line and a collapsed rubber fuel line coming from the fuel sending unit!! Combined cost to fix was around $60!!!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Starting acting up again! After sitting in the garage the last 3 1/2 months while swapping the a-arms and ball joints, took her out for a cruise! She putter out bout 15 20 mins into cruise!! :angry: Granted i dont drive this car often! Did notice black residue in the fuel filter! :angry: 

Gonna drop the tank and flush it my damn self!! :angry: So we will see!!


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 27 2009, 02:38 PM~16102559
> *Starting acting up again! After sitting in the garage the last 3 1/2 months while swapping the a-arms and ball joints, took her out for a cruise! She putter out bout 15 20 mins into cruise!!  :angry: Granted i dont drive this car often! Did notice black residue in the fuel filter!  :angry:
> 
> Gonna drop the tank and flush it my damn self!!  :angry: So we will see!!
> *



I make sure I drive my 64 at least once a week for a good 2 or 3 hours..  

My motor setup was tore up bad.. but at least my shit runs and it is some what dependable.  

I am rebuilding my motor as we speak.. and it needed it.. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

What can it be if the car feels like it doesnt wanna pull??


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

a buddy of mine said to turn the distributor cap 1" counter clockwise! :dunno:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 3 2010, 02:30 PM~17687008
> *a buddy of mine said to turn the distributor cap 1" counter clockwise!  :dunno:
> *


cam could have flat lobes


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 4 2010, 04:23 PM~17697346
> *cam could have flat lobes
> *


 :wow: :dunno:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 7 2010, 06:51 AM~17715002
> *:wow:  :dunno:
> *


if the camshaft is worn in the motor it would run fine till it got warmed up then it would start running all sluggish and shit like it dont wanna pull, dunno if thats the problem you having but that was the culprit to one of my engine woes along time ago


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 7 2010, 01:30 PM~17717212
> *if the camshaft is worn in the motor it would run fine till it got warmed up then it would start running all sluggish and shit like it dont wanna pull, dunno if thats the problem you having but that was the culprit to one of my engine woes along time ago
> *


  sounds like that!! What was the solution, new cam shaft??


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 7 2010, 12:40 PM~17717852
> * sounds like that!! What was the solution, new cam shaft??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 8 2010, 07:08 AM~17725292
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 8 2010, 02:50 PM~17729689
> *
> *


might as well do it now rather than be clean as hell one sunday and find yourself on the side of the rd on 820 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 9 2010, 12:12 AM~17734075
> *might as well do it now rather than be clean as hell one sunday and find yourself on the side of the rd on 820 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :yessad:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Turned out to be 3 bent spark plugs!!  

What causes that to happen??


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 14 2010, 06:11 AM~17780342
> *Turned out to be 3 bent spark plugs!!
> 
> What causes that to happen??
> *


bent how...unless they were dropped before they were put in neva seen a bent plug before


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 15 2010, 07:33 AM~17791204
> *bent how...unless they were dropped before they were put in neva seen a bent plug before
> *


New when I installed them!! Ill post pics tomorrow! :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0 :dunno:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Radiator got a pin hole leak!! :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

quick clean and repair! thank god for 2yr warranty! :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 23 2010, 10:30 AM~18382425
> *quick clean and repair! thank god for 2yr warranty!  :happysad:
> *


so kirby took care of ya?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2010, 10:44 AM~18382522
> *so kirby took care of ya?
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Got a weird noise coming from the water pump! :dunno: Bearings inside going bad??


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

yessir


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Swapped out the water pump and the belt!!  

I got this grinding/rubbing noise coming from the drivers side wheel assy!  Gonna tear it down this afternoon and see what she about!! :boink:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Car was sitting at the shop for a year. Pulled her out jumped the battery and she cranked right up!! :yes: Then took her apart!  :nicoderm:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

What was the grinding noise


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

do you need another motor??


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

slo said:


> What was the grinding noise


Lug stud assy warped so it grinded when it spinned!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Got another rear end from another 64 looking to disassemble and rebuild. Damn brake drum is stuck!! Guess I gotta beat it off! :naughty: :ugh: :nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Got another rear end from another 64 looking to disassemble and rebuild. Damn brake drum is stuck!! Guess I gotta beat it off! :naughty: :ugh: :nicoderm:


if you cant figure out how to tear the rear end down I can help you out.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

81.7.TX. said:


> :0 :dunno:


Damn did you drop a couple valves or lose a couple washers down the carb


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> if you cant figure out how to tear the rear end down I can help you out.


Nothing to it but do it! :nicoderm:



BIG RED said:


> Damn did you drop a couple valves or lose a couple washers down the carb


Nope. Never did figure out what caused this! :facepalm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^ crazy shit.


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

Are those bent plugs the proper plug for your engine? Looks like they were too long and hit the pistons! Or maybe a huge glob of carbon on the piston? 

Sounds like you have a lot of issues going on there, maybe it is time to do some basic tests like a compression and leak down test to see if it is rebuild time. If you don't know how to do that, take it to a pro and have it done.

If you do have issues with the cam going flat, consider replacing your lifters with roller lifters. They do not have this problem.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Gonna pull the 305 and rebuild it. Not really into big motors (thats for the hot rod guys). :nicoderm:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

817.TX. said:


> Gonna pull the 305 and rebuild it. Not really into big motors (thats for the hot rod guys). :nicoderm:


why not just get the correct engine? a 327 or 283 aint that hard to find.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

warning said:


> why not just get the correct engine? a 327 or 283 aint that hard to find.


The 305 was available and at a great price when I scooped it up. I will eventually go back to a 283 cause I like OG stuff! But for now, it works. Plus the car just sits in the garage anyhow!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

When turning the u-joint at the differential are boff wheels supposed to turn, or one wheel. :dunno: Is there something wrong if no wheels turn? :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Got the rear end torn down!! :boink:

Thanks 8T4MC for the knowledge!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Got the rear end torn down!! :boink:
> 
> Thanks 8T4MC for the knowledge!! :nicoderm:


shit brother aint no thing..you got my #.if you need any help holler.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Yanked the 305 out. Gonna do a quick clean and rebuild!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

817.TX. said:


> :nicoderm:


looks tyte but i hust dont see that belonging to a foe


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally out of a 83 Truck. Bought it from my little bro out of his Elco that caught on fire. Had it serviced, drove it for a couple of years. Then parked it for a couple of years.  And here we are now!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

motor looks nice, did you do a complete(block machining an all) rebuild, or just re ring it? that pick with the bent electrodes on the spark plugs is scary!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> motor looks nice, did you do a complete(block machining an all) rebuild, or just re ring it? that pick with the bent electrodes on the spark plugs is scary!


Preciate it!! Naw I didn't do a rebuild. More of a clean and replace!! LOL!! :happysad: Yeah I never did figure why that spark plug bent like that!  :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

so hows the car coming along? got mine round the block one fuckin time an now im chasing a wiring issue! cant get any spark at the plug for some reason :banghead:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

She at the paint shop. New metal!! New interior!! Hopefully by the end of summer. :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

pix?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> pix?


Someday!! :happysad: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I know what you mean lol


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Im needing some POR15!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

english color?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah I was hoping one of the LIL homies had a hook up. :dunno: Imma hit them up this weekend or Taylors in Haltom Shitty. Got some supplies to trade so we will see. :x: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

can you just find something equivalent?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

TH350 cleaned and repainted!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Pic is about 2 weeks old!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:looks like new doors trunk etc., hows it look today? hows the fit on the repo parts?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> :thumbsup:looks like new doors trunk etc., hows it look today? hows the fit on the repo parts?


New hood, trunk, fenders, doors, quarters, floor boards!! hno: Apparently they didn't have to many issues as most the shit got done quick! Its even further along now pics later on!! :nicoderm:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

This past weekend!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

right on, is it close to paint? what color you goin with?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> right on, is it close to paint? what color you goin with?


Naw. Still gots lots to do!! :burn:

Charcoal Grey!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice choice!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Where is a good place to get pre bent fuel lines. I am looking for the one that goes from the fuel pump up to the carb? Or this something I need to bend up myself? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Bend yourself, its easy. What carb you runnin? Might already have one in my garage


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Edelbrock 1406 600 CFM. LMK!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I want to replace this with a hardline!! :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ok, id have to bring my bender. your still gona run a filter right?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ok, id have to bring my bender. your still gona run a filter right?
that's a cheap fix, plus I could polish it if you wanted
lmk


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I would like to still run the filter if possible but I can also relocate it some where down under before the fuel pump. How soon can we get a line bent. I am dropping the motor in the car this weekend? :nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Aweady!!^^


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> I would like to still run the filter if possible but I can also relocate it some where down under before the fuel pump. How soon can we get a line bent. I am dropping the motor in the car this weekend? :nicoderm:


you got my number


----------

